# what should i get?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

hey everyone. i was looking at getting a car for backyard bashing and i dont know what i should get. i dont want to spend a ridculous amount of money but i want something that will fun to run. any suggestions? thanks.
~Jake~


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you looking for electric or nitro.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

surface that you will be running? and what is a likely $$ limit


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i dont care if it is electric or nitro. i mean i am a electric guy but i am open to both types. and i would be running it in my yard so it would see everything, grass, dirt, asphalt. just about everything. thanks for the help.
~Jake~


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

if you really want to bash, you can stay on electric and get an E-maxx.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

If I where you I would take a look at a rc10Gt they are cheap and they are pretty good trucks


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

The Emaxx is a very cool truck but very expensive. I agree with cdw If you can find a cheap GT that would work out good for you. Traxxas makes some cool and cheaper nitro and electric trucks. Duratrax Evader series looks good I've read some good stuff about them on the boards and and articals. I have a CEN Fun Factor ATX with a 2 speed tranny and .16 motor and it hauls the mail. I would get my but kicked in a New York minute on the track but great for the back yard.  .OFNA has some 1/8 scale buggies that are going for $269.00 RTR Just and your fuel and go. :thumbsup: Tamyia has re-issued the lunch box its $99.00 I have a soft spot for this truck it was my first one.If you by the ball bearing kit and a 19 turn or stock motor, look out! this thing is a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

Buy whatever your LHS stocks parts for. If you're going to bash with it, then you're going to break stuff and you don't want to wait a week for new parts. 

Jason


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

for the money you can not go wrong with traxxis 1/8 gas t maxx i has the one with the 2.5 motor the rtr package it was fat. for you bashing around i thing it would be right up your ally and they also have their own class if you ever wanted to race it at most race tracks. good luck let us know what you get...


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

go mini! mini lst!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> go mini! mini lst!


Dont go Mini, If you really want to bash go with a monster truck or an 1/8 scale buggy


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i am looking at both nitro and electric but i dont know if i want to spend all that money on nitro. i race electric oval cars and have all that equipment for maintaining a electric car so that would save me some money, plus my backyard isnt really big enough to open up a nitro car (if you know what i mean). you guys tell me what you think i should get. thanks for the help


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok if you want a fast good handleing basher go with the evader st,or if you want a tad slower worse handling, but indestructable truck buy a traxxas stampede, i have an evader my friend has a stampede, i burn himn but he can go off huge jumps with out worry of breaking things,so good luck with whatever u buy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the evader st is very popular around here(Springfield Ohio) I have one myself and it is fun the play around the house with,


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

jake
I had a T-maxx
ran it about 5 times in a year. Ended up selling it. With our weather the thing would hardly ever start. 
Being a pan car guy, I think Nitro is a pain and gets too dirty for my taste. Dirt clings to the gas/exhaust, etc

I would go E-maxx, hook it up with a sweet brushless system and 14 cells.
now were cookin with gas!!!!!

For a basher go 4wd, you can go more places.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

lowdoughracer said:


> i dont care if it is electric or nitro. i mean i am a electric guy but i am open to both types. and i would be running it in my yard so it would see everything, grass, dirt, asphalt. just about everything. thanks for the help.
> ~Jake~


anything traxxas, duratrax =) great bashing cars. xtm too (hobbyshack/people generic model).


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

For the yard nothing beats a Traxxas Stampede in my opinion.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Emaxx is your best bang for you buck for all out speed and bashing fun. You already have the batteries and chargers.
You can find them used for pretty good prices.

Simiar option is the Hot Bodies Ezilla. Not quite as good as the Emaxx

Stampeded is cool too.... but need some upgrades to bring it up to real fun speed.

Next choice would be any stadium truck. Grass REALLY Slows them down because of the lower ground clearance.

Let us know what you end up with!!

Dan


----------

